# New Owner of 1984 225dx



## jeremyddd (Apr 12, 2013)

Just wanted to say hi...Just got a new to me 1984 yamaha 225dx three wheeler. It not in great shape gonna need some help but I will ask when i get around to it. The first issue is to stop oil from leaking out of the exhaust valve cover...Should be easy enough.

Have a great day and will be posting soon.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome to MIMB. Dad had an old 225 Dx back in the day. It was the first 3 Wheeler we ever had. Man we had some fun on it. Post a pic of that bad boy. I don't have any pics of the one we had.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## jeremyddd (Apr 12, 2013)

Will do its been snowing here all day....Shes in pretty rough shape but some paint and patience will fix that lol


----------



## jeremyddd (Apr 12, 2013)

Anybody know were to get manual free??


----------



## jeremyddd (Apr 12, 2013)

Here a pic......


----------

